# FS: Betta Albimarginata (White Seam wildtype betta)



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

F1 Betta Albimarginata (White Seam wildtype betta) from my WC pair, they are about 1.25" to 1.5" long, should be ready to breed~ $25 each and $40 a pair. I will include a starter culture of Whiteworm to help you with their appetite. 

PM me if you are interested, pick up can be done in Surrey, Richmond. Here are photos taken recently.   









Male~








Another boy~







A 
The one on the top is the female.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

incredible looking bettas Ed! now I see why you breed them =P


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Aaahhh  I want a pair so bad!!! Do you think you'll still have some after the 16th (when my stupid finals are over)?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning fish, Ed. Nice job


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

jiang604 said:


> incredible looking bettas Ed! now I see why you breed them =P





-N/A- said:


> Stunning fish, Ed. Nice job


Thanks Frank and Shelly~  I fell in love when I first stumble on a pair of WC when I was in Asia earlier this year.... MTS will never stop!!



Wisperian said:


> Aaahhh  I want a pair so bad!!! Do you think you'll still have some after the 16th (when my stupid finals are over)?


I have no problem to save you a pair if really want them~ but for now, focus on the stupid finals first!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have a few pairs that are ready to go to their new home~


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ed,

You're just a breeding machine my friend. Gorgeous bettas.

Anthony


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

got a pair last week from ed, awesome quality fish!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ended!  Thanks for all the interested!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

beautiful bettas!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpity~


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hot dayum...so very tempting.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice bettas Ed!!!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How difficult are these to keep? Do they need live food?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Hot dayum...so very tempting.





bamboo said:


> Very nice bettas Ed!!!


Thanks buddies~ 



TomC said:


> How difficult are these to keep? Do they need live food?


Tom, they aren't difficult to keep, I keep a pair in 3 gal nano with sponge filter and small heater without any issue (bi-weekly WC). Trick is to keep a tight lid, as they are exellent leapers!
These F1 will accpet defrost blood worms and brine shrimps without any problem, but they do go nuts for livefood like whiteworms.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

So cool how you can keep both males and females together!
If I were you guys I'd grab at least 2 pairs =)
I've never seen these in the stores.


----------



## jquach84 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey do you still have anymore for sale?? Pm me.


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

Can you keep these fish in groups??


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow Very nice beta fish! wish we see this more often then having people put them for sale in bags or small bowls this definitively is how it's done great job


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

jquach84 said:


> Hey do you still have anymore for sale?? Pm me.


Yes, I still do. 



lexingtonsteel said:


> Can you keep these fish in groups??
> 
> 
> shaobo said:
> ...


Yes, as you can see on the photo I posted, they do great in group.



Phillyb said:


> Wow Very nice beta fish! wish we see this more often then having people put them for sale in bags or small bowls this definitively is how it's done great job


Thanks!  Glad you liked them!!


----------

